# Batteries



## Jos (11/6/20)

Are there any vendors selling batteries who do not require you to buy cbd products in order to qualify for shipping?


----------



## Stranger (11/6/20)

Try Vapeshop

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/6/20)

Jos said:


> Are there any vendors selling batteries who do not require you to buy cbd products in order to qualify for shipping?



https://vaporize.co.za/rechargeable-batteries/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

